# Attach a flounder light to trolling motor shaft?



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Anybody's knowledge with adjustable angle mounted lights to tm shaft for floundering?


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Not mine but I’ve seen this


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

MatthewAbbott said:


> Not mine but I’ve seen this
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/joe.eddy.9883/posts/pcb.2212124938855205/?photo_id=603164173440528&mds=/photos/viewer/?photoset_token=pcb.2212124938855205&photo=603164173440528&profileid=38708629&source=48&refid=18&_ft_=qid.6666860598555944354%3Amf_story_key.2212124938855205%3Atop_level_post_id.2212124938855205%3Atl_objid.2212124938855205%3Acontent_owner_id_new.100012408527702%3Asrc.22%3Aphoto_attachments_list.[603164173440528%2C603164206773858%2C603164230107189]%3Astory_location.6%3Astory_attachment_style.album&__tn__=EH-R&cached_data=false&ftid=&mdp=1&mdf=1


Can't open file


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Pics show up?


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

No sir


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

That thing will spook the flatties before you see them. I’d take turns poling the skiff and let the person on front gig.


----------



## Robin Williams (Jul 16, 2018)

No bueno.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

If you have a trolling motor with a removeable base make a base out of starboard that will fit on it with the motor removed and pin in place then mount the lights to it. Pole your passenger around and let them stab some flatties.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

I used to ease the boat with d gig, drifting with d tide n some poling as well. So u think d flounder will hall arse wit d trolling motor? Really have not used it to flounder yet... Also my trolling motor bracket is fixed n welded. Forgot to mention, since I retired no-one else can flounder on weeknights n so I usually go solo n so that is with out some one on d push pole.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

To be very honest, a trolling motor needs way more water to run as quiet as is can than you can usually spot a flounder on bottom. I’ve been floundering in boats and on foot for over 30 years and have done a ton of R&D on flounder lights as well. You already know my stance on trolling motors used to try to sight cast fish in water that people should be either wading or poling. Same goes for gigging.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

We used to gig with home made gigs and single mantle Coleman lanterns full of Unleaded gasoline and you had to pump them up with a little thumb screw that had a vent hole in the middle so you’d have to quickly use your thumb as a check valve to pressure up the tank. Tin foil on the back of the globe for a reflector, a coat hanger and piece of water hose for a handle and we lit them with matches. Those were the times man. My father had me by his side gigging around 5 years old.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> We used to gig with home made gigs and single mantle Coleman lanterns full of Unleaded gasoline and you had to pump them up with a little thumb screw that had a vent hole in the middle so you’d have to quickly use your thumb as a check valve to pressure up the tank. Tin foil on the back of the globe for a reflector, a coat hanger and piece of water hose for a handle and we lit them with matches. Those were the times man. My father had me by his side gigging around 5 years old.


Never had to use a pump up lantern but we did use the foil on the back and duct taped the hanger to make a handle that wouldn’t get too hot.


----------



## Robin Williams (Jul 16, 2018)

Smack daddy has some good advice. In my experience, I either go all out halogens with a generator poling or fan, or walk with a Coleman lantern and single spear gig.

LED’s suck as a flounder lights but if you do use a trolling motor, spray paint it black bro. 

My all time record gigging was walking in pairs with a Coleman.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Robin Williams said:


> LED’s suck as a flounder lights


Really? All the LED rigs I have seen have been pretty amazing and the LED walking lights have been far better than the older styles. 

Granted They are not the best in all water conditions but neither are HPS or halos.


----------



## Robin Williams (Jul 16, 2018)

Suck was a harsh word, I apologize. Halos burn through water deeper and I stab many big flounder in 3’.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Green or warm white LEDs kick ass. I won’t use a loud ass generator or hot PITA lantern again. I’ve gigged hundreds of flounder with the Eclipse LEDs wading. Halogens are still good, I won’t knock them but LEDs outperform them with efficiency, weight, longevity and they just work very well. 
First flattie was in knee deep water, all of these were gigged using LEDs. I designed an aluminum housing for Oznium using their 10,20 and 50 watt Eclipse chip so you can easily DIY light setups and thread them on 1” PVC threads. They also make great hog hunting lights for feeders.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I like green, they spook the flounder much less. I actually picked one up off the bottom by sliding my hand under it.


----------



## Robin Williams (Jul 16, 2018)

That’s pretty impressive man, never saw the green floundering. Looks good.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Robin Williams said:


> That’s pretty impressive man, never saw the green floundering. Looks good.


It’s all about the spectrum. Green and yellow penetrate water the best. The reason lots of people have the wrong impression when it comes to LEDs and how well they penetrate water is either because they only think of the super white cool white or they tried using them above water or both. Halogens work well because they are more yellow and the light penetrates the water with less glare. The same goes for green and under water. The yellows and greens don’t reflect back off the particles in the water and give a clouding effect like cool white will. I like green for super clear and a little iff color water and warm white for the murkier stuff.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> It’s all about the spectrum. Green and yellow penetrate water the best. The reason lots of people have the wrong impression when it comes to LEDs and how well they penetrate water is either because they only think of the super white cool white or they tried using them above water or both. Halogens work well because they are more yellow and the light penetrates the water with less glare. The same goes for green and under water. The yellows and greens don’t reflect back off the particles in the water and give a clouding effect like cool white will. I like green for super clear and a little iff color water and warm white for the murkier stuff.


We have no clear water, stained r murky. Sometimes in bayou n river d steep drop off is the place where they bedded. Earlier during my boat floundering, I mounted 2 sealed beam head lights in plexiglass n mounted on a PC pole below the water n it worked well.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> If you have a trolling motor with a removeable base make a base out of starboard that will fit on it with the motor removed and pin in place then mount the lights to it. Pole your passenger around and let them stab some flatties.


@LWalker made a setup that fits on the quick release puck - he used wood but starboard would work well too


----------



## nsbkiter (Apr 24, 2016)

Here’s a simple,removable option to attach some flounder lights to a trolling motor.it works great for a modest,quick set up.some pvc,a few fittings and a led tube light...and a mess of zip ties!what I really like about it is that the light is directional.before u ask...yes!!!that is a spoon on top which keeps the light outta my eyes!I've too have been gigging flatfish for over 30yrs.ive poled,trolled,walked,motor fished in bow steer boats u name it!2-3 times a month I even crew w/ a friend who gigs commercially in an awesome tunnel hull flounder machine w/ thousands of dollars in lights.it depends on how deep you wanna go but when I take my microskiff out for a weeknight solo mission this set up has worked well for me!


----------



## JBonorden (Jun 27, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> We used to gig with home made gigs and single mantle Coleman lanterns full of Unleaded gasoline and you had to pump them up with a little thumb screw that had a vent hole in the middle so you’d have to quickly use your thumb as a check valve to pressure up the tank. Tin foil on the back of the globe for a reflector, a coat hanger and piece of water hose for a handle and we lit them with matches. Those were the times man. My father had me by his side gigging around 5 years old.


Still have 2 single mantle and 2 double mantles colemans. we had them mounted in a wooden rack that was screwed to the bow of our plywood skiff. Poled with the gig. Most of the time it was made from 10 ft. closet dowel rod.


----------



## Aceniglis (Jul 9, 2020)

MatthewAbbott said:


> View attachment 64676
> View attachment 64678
> View attachment 64680


Where do i buy this??!


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

I grew up w Coleman pump up lanterns as well . we had a jug of “white “ gas for it . at 60, closest thing to a bomb I’ve ever messed with. Gas under pressure & a match. Still amazed how the mantles held together. I was taught to never lite one while in the boat,fumes. Who knew?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> We used to gig with home made gigs and single mantle Coleman lanterns full of Unleaded gasoline and you had to pump them up with a little thumb screw that had a vent hole in the middle so you’d have to quickly use your thumb as a check valve to pressure up the tank. Tin foil on the back of the globe for a reflector, a coat hanger and piece of water hose for a handle and we lit them with matches. Those were the times man. My father had me by his side gigging around 5 years old.


Smak, I remember those things we had them camping as boy scouts. They had that wooshing sound. I still have a metal torch that takes white gas that you pump up like those lights. Don't think I'll be using it


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

It'd be a lot cheaper catching them on a rod. Just saying


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

permitchaser said:


> It'd be a lot cheaper catching them on a rod. Just saying


If patience is free.


----------



## Flyboy (Aug 26, 2019)

Gigging=no flounder for the rest of us...........


----------

